# Taboo and her kittens



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all

heres some pics of my silver spotted bengal taboo - she gave birth last monday to 4 beautiful little kitties, 3 girls, 1 boy. Mum and babies all doing well. Heres a couple of pics of mum - will take some of the kitties in a couple of days and post them then - dont want to bother her too much at the mo... (which is really difficult as the kitties are gorgeous!!!!) hope you like the pics....

susie and the gang


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!!! cant wait to see pictures of the babies


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow beautiful colours! She's adorable! Please post piccies of babies soon


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

beautiful, i would love to see the babies too


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone,

just to update - taboo's kittens are 12 days old now - they are all doing well and getting rather large!!!! - 2 have their eyes fully open the other 2 nearly there!! was going to post pics today but camera batteries have gone!! will do some tomorrow and post them then - i promise its worth the wait - the kitties are gorgeous (but then i am biased!!!!!)

susie and the gang


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

yeahhhhh pictures


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

BbeeuuaatifulLooking forward to the kitty pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is stunning,, looking forward to seeing kitten pictures,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Taboo is lovely Susie, I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures 

Fiona


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

here (finally !!!!) are the pics of the kittens..... all doing very well and have just started taking their first steps outside the 'box'. 

susie and the gang


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they look so sweet...just adorable


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

they are gorgeous... you must be proud!!


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> they are gorgeous... you must be proud!!


yeah - you could say that!!!! im one very proud mummy at the mo!!!!!! just want to cuddle them all up all the time!!!!


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

The kittens are so cute and adorable i wanna gobble them up.


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

nearly 8 weeks........ and little trouble makers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwww they're beautiful


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww.......... little stunners!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are gorgeous, 8 weeks does'nt time fly?*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Ever so cute!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh thay are adorable, its hard to say goodbye to them when the time comes, i know i get attached to my lot?  but new mums & dads keep me up2 date with how they r,


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

thank you all..... they are a great litter - there is one more i didnt put a photo on off - the little marbled boy - but true to boy's form... he doesnt like having his pic taken!!!!!!! he moves in everyone - will try again and take a 'good' pic of him.....

cant believe how quickly its gone........ nearly time to say good bye to them x


----------

